# Sticky  Advertising is Illegal



## Caz

I noticed we've had a lot of newbies here lately and feel it a good idea to remind you all that it is illegal to advertise either *for* or *to be* a surrogate.

Please do not put posts with your personal details in them, or inviting people to PM or email you as this is considered advertising.

If you wish to read more about surrogacy and the law, please check here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128923.0

If you want your name added to the surrogacy Hall Of Fame, please post in here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238795.0 (this list is for information only, NOT matching purposes).

We would strongly advise you use proper surrogacy agencies if using a UK surrogate, and you do your research to ensure they meet your specific needs before entering into an agreement with anyone. If outside the UK, please ensure you are fully conversant with any legal implications and issues before commencing.

Caz


----------

